# Snowplow Restore Project



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

I had been looking for a decent snow plow for a few years now and I finally found one that needed a little work for the right price.

Its a 8.5' Western Uni-mount that came off an OBS Ford

Here are some pictures and what I have done along the way.

Pictures I got when I found out it was for sale. Was sitting behind a barn for a few years.


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

After I got it home and put in the shop to start looking it over. I pulled the pump apart at this time and put in new fluid and had to clean up the elector motor and put in a new + post.


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

OBS Mount that I re-enginered to fit on my SD. After getting it on the truck I hate how low the mount is when the plow is not on the truck. But that is were the pivot point needs to be. I ordered the new style Ultra-mount from Western/Fisher so that when im not using the plow i can take off the uni-mount conversion and it will only show about an inch below the bumper. Will post pics when it comes in this week.


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

Got it mounted to the truck to move it outside to power wash it. Plow weighs around 800lbs and the truck only went down 1/2". I need to reposition my lights.


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

I got around to prepping the plow for primer and paint.

I tool paint stripper and a big wire wheel on a high power buffer to get the rust and rest of the paint off.


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

This is right after I got done putting everything in primer

 



I have some Ford 8N red for the plow and pump and black for the light bar and ware bar.

I'm going to try and have it completed sometime this week.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Are you using hardener in the paint? That'll make it hold up better on the face of the blade.


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

Yeah using a clear hardener with the paint.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

What kind of paint are you using? That is a tuff job getting the old powder coat off.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Looking good, Post some finish pics when your done.


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

mossman381;1360270 said:


> What kind of paint are you using? That is a tuff job getting the old powder coat off.


Using farm implement paint. Have some Ford 8N red laying around and using hardliner in it.



maverjohn;1360491 said:


> Looking good, Post some finish pics when your done.


I got the plow and pump painted 4 coats of Ford 8n red last night.

Going to paint the black tonight and will be sure to post some finished pics with it on the truck.


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

Well I haven't finished it yet but I did put the new bracket on the truck so it wouldn't hang down so low.

I forgot to take a picture with the uni-mount kit on there will do that tonight.

Going to try and finish it all up this weekend.

Here is a picture.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

what grill insert is that? very strong work on the plow, are you going to ditch the lights since they sit about the same height as your head lights or raise them? Also, why didn't you just wait for the ultra mount instead of modifying and mounting the old mounts?

John


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

Willman940;1366034 said:


> what grill insert is that? very strong work on the plow, are you going to ditch the lights since they sit about the same height as your head lights or raise them? Also, why didn't you just wait for the ultra mount instead of modifying and mounting the old mounts?
> 
> John


It isnt an insert its a grill replacement. I have had it for years and cant even remember where i got it or what kind it is.

Also I wasnt going to get the ultra-mount / uni-mount converstion but I HATED the way the old mount looked and how low it hung on the truck so thats why i got the new mount kit.

WIll be posting more pics SOON


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

Ulta to Uni-mount kit


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

Mounted to truck to test everything out.


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Turned out really good.


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks. I still have the top flap to put on it yet. but I havent cut it to size.


----------



## MattsMowingOH4 (Aug 17, 2011)

Your going to want to drop the ears on the a frame for the plow, and then add extra chain to it. This is because you have a lift/ bigger tires and that will make your cutting edge wear quicker and uneven. Other than that your plow looks great!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Looks great man, Truck looks dope too.


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

MattsMowingOH4;1370728 said:


> Your going to want to drop the ears on the a frame for the plow, and then add extra chain to it. This is because you have a lift/ bigger tires and that will make your cutting edge wear quicker and uneven. Other than that your plow looks great!


So you think i need to drop the pivot point lower? Right now its at 11 1/2 inches from the ground. I can only go one more lower.



THEGOLDPRO;1370739 said:


> Looks great man, Truck looks dope too.


Thanks, I have a lot of time in the truck.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Looks nice Trey...are you going to build a set of wings for it?


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

John_DeereGreen;1371002 said:


> Looks nice Trey...are you going to build a set of wings for it?


The thought has crossed my mind a few times. I might see how she does the 1st few pushes and go from there.

It covers the truck fine the way it is but wings could be beneficial.

I need to get my top flap put on tonight. I got it all cut just need to drill holes and bolt it on.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

big_stroker;1371010 said:


> The thought has crossed my mind a few times. I might see how she does the 1st few pushes and go from there.
> 
> It covers the truck fine the way it is but wings could be beneficial.


If you're plowing anything but driveways they make a HUGE difference. They saved us a conservative 25% every event.

It's almost impossible for me to plow without them now; they let you use almost 100% of the blade width versus 60% without them.


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

Most of my plowing will probably be drive ways. I mostly got the plow because it was one hell of a deal and I needed it for my drive way and for mom and dads.

So not looking to make a lot of money and not doing anything commercially


----------



## MattsMowingOH4 (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes, the two ears where the blade attaches to the light bar should drop until the a frame is level, and then add the appropriate amount of chain to provide enough slack to let it drop into contours when in the float position. Its really no big deal if you dont want to do it im just trying to help you not go through a cutting edge really fast.


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm not sure if I follow you or not.

They only place I can adjust is in the picture below. The light bar and frame is connected at the same place so the chain would always be the same no matter what truck it is on.

I probably will drop it down one more inch to the lowest setting.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I am not sure what the matt is saying either but the a-frame of the plow should be horizontal with the ground so the plow can work the way it was designed to. Looks like if you drop the ultra-mount to uni-mount adaptor down one more bolt hole you should be good.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Also looks like when your lift arm is all the way down the chain is tight, there should be some slack in there to allow the plow to float over uneven ground, unless I'm seeing it wrong.


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

mossman381;1371358 said:


> I am not sure what the matt is saying either but the a-frame of the plow should be horizontal with the ground so the plow can work the way it was designed to. Looks like if you drop the ultra-mount to uni-mount adaptor down one more bolt hole you should be good.


I will drop it lower... But i cant go any lower than that. Damn truck is to big :laughing:



WilliamOak;1371367 said:


> Also looks like when your lift arm is all the way down the chain is tight, there should be some slack in there to allow the plow to float over uneven ground, unless I'm seeing it wrong.


It wasn't tight when i hooked it up... Its because the lift arm down go all the way down unless i put it in float and push it down.

Witch brings up a question. People with Unimount plows how do i put it in float with out holding it down?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

WilliamOak;1371367 said:


> Also looks like when your lift arm is all the way down the chain is tight, there should be some slack in there to allow the plow to float over uneven ground, unless I'm seeing it wrong.


You can't see it in the pic but the lift arm is not all the way down.



big_stroker;1371380 said:


> Witch brings up a question. People with Unimount plows how do i put it in float with out holding it down?


Just hold the down button so it goes into float mode and then you can go to the plow and push the lift arm down. Sometimes it take some force to push it down. I always push my lift arm all the way down when I unhook so the lift ram is not exposed to the weather.


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

I like the wings on your silverado. Do you have any pics close up? Looking to fab a set for my rig.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

NickT;1371438 said:


> I like the wings on your silverado. Do you have any pics close up? Looking to fab a set for my rig.


I will PM you.


----------



## MattsMowingOH4 (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok first take out the snow shoes, and let the blade drop all the way to the ground. You will see that the A Frame dose not sit level to the ground. Measure the difference to see how much of a drop should be added. I put a box around the area that should be changed. Take the bolts out cut the 'ears' off the a frame and put an extension box or spacer in between the ear and a frame this should allow it to sit level. Next the should will probably have to be on it last link to allow a true float.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

MattsMowingOH4;1372054 said:


> Ok first take out the snow shoes, and let the blade drop all the way to the ground. You will see that the A Frame dose not sit level to the ground. Measure the difference to see how much of a drop should be added. I put a box around the area that should be changed. Take the bolts out cut the 'ears' off the a frame and put an extension box or spacer in between the ear and a frame this should allow it to sit level. Next the should will probably have to be on it last link to allow a true float.


There is no need to cut up the plows a-frame. All he has to do is drop the ultra-mount to uni-mount adaptor down one more bolt hole. He should be fine then.


----------



## MattsMowingOH4 (Aug 17, 2011)

That will probably only drop an inch from what i see. What he does not have factored in is that the plow has shoes on. Without those on it will still be uneven. I just had to do this to a Chevy with a lift kit that also had bigger tires. We went through an edge in one season. Just trying to help with a little knowledge that I have.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

MattsMowingOH4;1372072 said:


> That will probably only drop an inch from what i see. What he does not have factored in is that the plow has shoes on. Without those on it will still be uneven. I just had to do this to a Chevy with a lift kit that also had bigger tires. We went through an edge in one season. Just trying to help with a little knowledge that I have.


You are not going to burn through a cutting edge in just one season because the plow is tilted forward some. The whole reason the plow is suppose to sit back is to pick up and roll the snow better. The tilt that he is going to have will be minimal.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

The only thing it will adversely effect will be excessive tripping if tilted forward like here. Hell a more aggressive attack angle only means better scraping..


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Plow looks good all done up! Truck's grabs your eye too.


What do you have done for performance mods?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark13;1372120 said:


> What do you have done for performance mods?


Edge Juice with Attitude...hahahaha.

Seriously though...Trey's got a lot of time and money into his engine...hybrid injectors, 38R turbo, new short block and mild port and polished heads as well as a VERY good tuner.

It dyno'd 519 at the wheels in 09, and I believe it's one of the top HP trucks with a drop in turbo instead of a fully fabricated system.


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

MattsMowingOH4;1372072 said:


> That will probably only drop an inch from what i see. What he does not have factored in is that the plow has shoes on. Without those on it will still be uneven. I just had to do this to a Chevy with a lift kit that also had bigger tires. We went through an edge in one season. Just trying to help with a little knowledge that I have.


I dropped the unimount bracket down but didnt hook the plow up yet to take another picture.

I am more than likly always have the shoes on and 1/4 or 1/2" gap because everything i plow is gravel. I'm not doing this commercially I have the plow just for my use at home and a few friends and family.



Mark13;1372120 said:


> Plow looks good all done up! Truck's grabs your eye too.
> 
> What do you have done for performance mods?





John_DeereGreen;1372257 said:


> Edge Juice with Attitude...hahahaha.
> 
> Seriously though...Trey's got a lot of time and money into his engine...hybrid injectors, 38R turbo, new short block and mild port and polished heads as well as a VERY good tuner.
> 
> It dyno'd 519 at the wheels in 09, and I believe it's one of the top HP trucks with a drop in turbo instead of a fully fabricated system.


About what he said ^^^

Its 20 over, ported heads, comp valve springs, head studs, 238cc Hybrid Injectors with 80% over stock nozzles, Garret 38r turbo, Custom built fuel system with a regulated return and Custom tuned by Matt at Gearhead Automotive.

Been on a dyno twice. Once with an Auto trans and put down 519 rwhp and 926 tq and another once i did the manual swap and put down 516 rwhp and 1121 tq

Here is the dyno sheet from the first time. Click Here


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice truck! Clean job on the plow, im going to take mine down to bare metal next summer and resto it. Got a few holes to patch and a new fisher sticker waiting to go on!!


----------



## BDTRUX (Sep 21, 2009)

these are a couple pics of my unimount I modified to fit my lifted truck


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

big_stroker;1372297 said:


> I dropped the unimount bracket down but didnt hook the plow up yet to take another picture.
> 
> I am more than likly always have the shoes on and 1/4 or 1/2" gap because everything i plow is gravel. I'm not doing this commercially I have the plow just for my use at home and a few friends and family.
> 
> ...


Nice setup on the truck with a old restore plow
With all that power I would put a 9'+ plow on


----------



## xjsnake (Dec 9, 2011)

Makes me want to tear my unimount apart in the spring and completely strip it and paint it up. Great job!


----------



## BDTRUX (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks, I took it apart a few years ago & had the whole thing sandblasted. I painted it with rustoleum & now just touch it up every spring


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

BDTRUX, Thats a good looking plow you did a good job.

I shouldnt have to do that for my truck since I have the ultra to unimount kit and can adjust the pivot point. I sat mine down another notch but havent hooked it back up to see what it looks like yet.


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

Well I pulled it in the shop the other night and put on the flap on the font and take the old lights off and start on the new light bar.


----------



## BDTRUX (Sep 21, 2009)

looks good, I'm curious to see how it turns out...


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

Well I got the new light bar and lights on yesterday.

They look a little high in the pictures because I didnt have the plow mounted on the truck and had it sitting on blocks.

I cant wait to hook it up and plow some snow and take some good pics.


----------



## BDTRUX (Sep 21, 2009)

looks good. Are those the Buyers Snow Dogg lights ? I put a set on my plow a couple years ago, they look cool and are much brighter than the uni-mount lights


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

BDTRUX;1408392 said:


> looks good. Are those the Buyers Snow Dogg lights ? I put a set on my plow a couple years ago, they look cool and are much brighter than the uni-mount lights


Yes they are... I wanted to get the newer style Western lights but there not cheap at all and i guess you have to use a 3rd plug with them and with these i didnt have 2.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

Plow looks good all done ! Truck looks nice too.


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

Here are the pictures of the finished product.


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Interested in how the Buyers lights hold up.
keep us posted.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Nice finished product btw


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

SnowMatt13;1416749 said:


> Interested in how the Buyers lights hold up.
> keep us posted.


Me to I will be sure to keep ya up to date. They were cheap so figured i would give them a shot



SnowMatt13;1416751 said:


> Nice finished product btw


And thanks.


----------



## slicksierra (Oct 16, 2011)

is that light bar custom built or a factory piece off an ultra mount? just wondering cause i have an old 7'6" unimount that looks exactly like yours.... in your unrestored pictures hahah. But it also has the plow light ears that go up and out like so... \___/... and on a stock height gmc 1500 it looks ********


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

I built the new light bar for it. But I kinda based it off the new Ultra-mount style.


----------



## slicksierra (Oct 16, 2011)

thanks, that what i figured, looks awesome


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

I made them a little tall but if i lift the plow all the way and tilt it to one side they need to be that tall


----------



## slicksierra (Oct 16, 2011)

i think it looks perfect you got a big truck so it doesn't look weird at all.


----------

